# what cracks me up



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jun 20, 2017)

When trying to hitch a ride and the driver shakes their head in sync with the passenger and don't even know they was in sync. Cracks me up


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Jun 20, 2017)

When you get a ride past the trucker who flipped you off while you were hitching, so you wave to him, then watch him speed up to cut your driver off only to be pulled over by the state trooper. That was my favorite moment.


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jun 20, 2017)

TheWindAndRain said:


> When you get a ride past the trucker who flipped you off while you were hitching, so you wave to him, then watch him speed up to cut your driver off only to be pulled over by the state trooper. That was my favorite moment.


 I get flipped off, thumbs up, screamed at and even called a sexy hobo. Still didn't pick me up though.


----------

